# Audible Physics - New Products



## DAT

Hello fellow DIYers, 

Due to extenuating circumstances beyond the control of the previous vendor/distributer I will be taking over Audible Physics North & South America sales and distribution. On behalf of AP we are aimed to provide continuous high quality, innovative products ( like our upcoming 3" Wide Band Drivers Ram3 & AR3 ) with faster, safer, insured shipping world wide and guaranteed customer satisfaction at equal or less than the previously listed prices. Due to a lack of overhead we do not have a need to elevate prices beyond where they were to provide more efficient services to you. To assure 100% customer satisfaction we are contracting a shipping company to properly warehouse your product, package it properly, insure its delivery and ship within one-two business days with delivery confirmation world wide. This added feature will cut back on the probability of product shipping damage and cut your wait time for your product nearly in half. Although this will cost us a little more than just tossing it in a box and hoping it arrives safely it is a price we are willing to pay to assure customer satisfaction. 

Again on behalf of Audible Physics we look forward to providing excellent service to you and welcome any and all suggestions to better our service to you. 

Sincerely, 

Dave

RAM3 - Far Left


----------



## DAT

Hello again DIYers!

In order to better serve you and provide an accurate amount of product we are coming to you for your suggestions on what we should keep in our warehouse. This is NOT a pre-order. We are just looking for your interest so we are not purchasing fewer products than there is a demand for while preventing any dust from settling on other products. As you all know the new 3” series drivers are going to be released soon. The shipping time to the U.S. takes time. Time that we do not feel that should be spent holding your money. We would rather have your product ‘in hand’ and ready for next (business) day shipping to your front door. 
We are not gearing this first large order to only the new 3” product lineup and welcome any suggestions on current products. A count (list) will be made up of “who wants what” and made public with no commitment. We understand that ‘things’ come up and car audio funds get shifted from the “Want” category to the “Need” category. If this occurs just let us know that your not interested and your product will go to the next name on the overflow list. 
Feel free to contact me anytime with any questions. 

Very Respectfully, 

Dave



Pricing soon -


----------



## Velozity

I can't wait to compare the ram3a to my nz3/at


----------



## req

right on dave!

good luck taking care of this. it may push the brand further up the ladder! 

have you all came up with a price sheet or website yet?


----------



## DAT

AUDIBLE PHYSICS :: High Fidelity Miniature LOUD Speakers For Audiophiles


Rishi - will be updating this when possible...

Thanks Velocity & Req... Good things to come


----------



## GS3

very interesting. which one is best to compliment a two way setup without the use of tweeter?

thanks.


----------



## tnaudio

Are there any plans to have a dealer network or is this all direct to consumer?


----------



## IBcivic

Looking fwd to read about the new drivers....thanx Dave!


----------



## DAT

tnaudio said:


> Are there any plans to have a dealer network or is this all direct to consumer?


You know we are planing to have select dealers carry the line. If your shop is interested let me know, still working on finalizing the price sheets and such.


----------



## papasin

Congrats Dave!


----------



## HiloDB1

Congrats Dave. I cant wait.


----------



## piyush7243

Congrats Dave, Looking forward to some great customer service which you are well known for


----------



## quietfly

Good luck Dave, i know you will do right by the brand and your Customers, as you always have and Do!!!


----------



## DAT

quietfly said:


> Good luck Dave, i know you will do right by the brand and your Customers, as you always have and Do!!!


Thanks -


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Great news Dave! Finally public anyhow, Let me know once the dust settles and your showing these bad boys off in store. Ill make a day of it and come down for a visit. Maybe I could bring you some amps too!


----------



## ollschool

Congrats also Dave !! I think you have earned it. Keep your head straight, you will do good things. :thumbsup:


----------



## Golden Ear

Congrats, Dave. I look forward to doing business with you now and in the future. Still waiting to hear back


----------



## DAT

FEDEX just dropped off a sample set of the RAM 3, & AR 3 plus new dome tweeters.

I will be testing these out and posting updates

RAM3 ( more designed for on Axis )

AR3 ( better for 3way off axis with dome tweeter or AT )


----------



## JoeHemi57

preview of the tweeters?


----------



## splaudiohz

DAT said:


> FEDEX just dropped off a sample set of the RAM 3, & AR 3 plus new dome tweeters.
> 
> I will be testing these out and posting updates
> 
> RAM3 ( more designed for on Axis )
> 
> AR3 ( better for 3way off axis with dome tweeter or AT )


Thanks for the call while you were opening up the package.......dick. So jealous.


----------



## DAT

JoeHemi57 said:


> preview of the tweeters?


Picture updates tomorrow.


----------



## Rishi S

You got these fast.


----------



## splaudiohz

Rishi S said:


> You got these fast


No ****! I about drove to KY to see it myself! But then again I didn't have to as the sick bastard called me to let me know what the hell he was opening.


----------



## Rishi S

splaudiohz said:


> No ****! I about drove to KY to see it myself! But then again I didn't have to as the sick bastard called me to let me know what the hell he was opening.


guess he wont be needing the tracking number now :laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I must say the change of the guard is a shock. Hope Mark is OK. I'm sure it was all for the best. Congrats on the new position and I hope everything goes smoothly for you and Rishi.


----------



## quinn_the_eskimo

Dave,

Thanks for the updates and links to the website. 

I got wind of the RAM product a little while back but a google search brings up nothing about the product. There are many of us here that would love to try out your products but the lack of information and intended purpose of 3 very similar products makes it difficult to make an informed decision. Could you please provide us with more information on the use of these products in real world situations. The TS parameters are there but they don't tell us everything.

Thank you.


----------



## DAT

quinn_the_eskimo said:


> Dave,
> 
> Thanks for the updates and links to the website.
> 
> I got wind of the RAM product a little while back but a google search brings up nothing about the product. There are many of us here that would love to try out your products but the lack of information and intended purpose of 3 very similar products makes it difficult to make an informed decision. Could you please provide us with more information on the use of these products in real world situations. The TS parameters are there but they don't tell us everything.
> 
> Thank you.


More info posted today:

Below is the datasheets to download


----------



## Rishi S

quinn_the_eskimo said:


> Dave,
> 
> Thanks for the updates and links to the website.
> 
> I got wind of the RAM product a little while back but a google search brings up nothing about the product. There are many of us here that would love to try out your products but the lack of information and intended purpose of 3 very similar products makes it difficult to make an informed decision. Could you please provide us with more information on the use of these products in real world situations. The TS parameters are there but they don't tell us everything.
> 
> Thank you.



The Ram and the Ar are total opposites.

The Ram is more open clear sounding driver.Unlike the nz,ram has more weight in the mid low area and smoother highs.Make sure you mount these on axis or you will lose a significant amount of treble 

The Ar on the other hand is natural sounding driver.Not Dark but more laid back compared to the Rams or the NZs.Top end is slightly muted and may need tweeter support around 14-15khz

Both drivers display good Stereo imaging and impressive depth.But I suggest for those interested, to audition these in Dat's place as everyone have different opinions needs etc. Its all about preference and what is to my liking might not be yours


----------



## quinn_the_eskimo

Dave/Rishi,

Thank you very much for your prompt responses. 

As an international buyer there is no chance of me auditioning your offerings. I accept that and I'm prepared to take the risk by making an educated guess at what would suit my needs best given adequate product information. 

I am particulary interested in the RAM and NZ. The installation will be on axis with a tweeter (if required).
It looks like the RAM is the way to go crossed over from 250 Hz? How do we place international orders?

The NZ seems to measure pretty well looking at the graphs. 

Thank you and best wishes.


----------



## thehatedguy

Looks like we have a couple new vendors to get signed up.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Sounds like the Ram takes care of what I didn't like about my two encounters with the NZ. Not having weight in the lower midrange (vocals mainly) just seems to ruin it for me. Also sounded like the NZ had some missing realism in the upper treble that the little ribbon tweeter just wasn't able to reproduce. Basically, the potatoes didn't have the required amount of meat for my tastes. Or maybe the dynamics my x2's give me just have me spoiled.


----------



## Rishi S

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Sounds like the Ram takes care of what I didn't like about my two encounters with the NZ. Not having weight in the lower midrange (vocals mainly) just seems to ruin it for me. Also sounded like the NZ had some missing realism in the upper treble that the little ribbon tweeter just wasn't able to reproduce. Basically, the potatoes didn't have the required amount of meat for my tastes. Or maybe the dynamics my x2's give me just have me spoiled.


Thank your for your comments.I personally prefer the nz's crossed high with the nz Alloy Tweeter.Regarding lower mid-range you are right it does lack in weight.Back it depends on application.

e;g take a poly cone mid-bass.Every one is familiar with its character. combine the 2 together and the chemistry might just be right.They will start filling in each others needs and hiding each others flaws.

I would suggest try listening to the nz's with an audio technology mid-bass. 

Its all a matter of choice therefore I designed 3 different drivers.


----------



## HiloDB1

Which set AR, NZ, or Ram would pair better with the Intimid8r midbass? Crossed somewhere around 300?


----------



## Rishi S

HiloDB1 said:


> Which set AR, NZ, or Ram would pair better with the Intimid8r midbass? Crossed somewhere around 300?



I haven't had a chance to hear these Intimid8r midbass.By looking at the specification it should be sound fine with any Ap driver crossed @300hz. Considering its hemp cone I would suggest you try the AR3.


----------



## xwfalcon

Thanks for the talk today Rishi ,if only other companies handle them self like you do with yours THANK YOU SO MUCH its been hard lately you made things a bit easier today.

BIG THUMBS UP BUDDY .

Looking forward to things to come .


----------



## Rishi S

xwfalcon said:


> Thanks for the talk today Rishi ,if only other companies handle them self like you do with yours THANK YOU SO MUCH its been hard lately you made things a bit easier today.
> 
> BIG THUMBS UP BUDDY .
> 
> Looking forward to things to come .



Glad I could be of service.Will send drivers Monday.Please view sneak peak of Drivers


----------



## xwfalcon

They look very nice and im sure will sound great to, cant wait ,thanks again .


----------



## thehatedguy

How about those vendor upgrades before this gets deleted?


----------



## splaudiohz

thehatedguy said:


> How about those vendor upgrades before this gets deleted?


Please don't take this the wrong way as I am trying to learn the details on the rules, but how does someone get in the 'bull pin' of being required to pay for a vendor status? Do they have to potentially provide a service? Or provide info about new products? I'm reading the thread and trying to put the two together. 

Thanks! 

Jesse


----------



## subwoofery

splaudiohz said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way as I am trying to learn the details on the rules, but how does someone get in the 'bull pin' of being required to pay for a vendor status? Do they have to potentially provide a service? Or provide info about new products? I'm reading the thread and trying to put the two together.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jesse


I believe that would be those that own a brand or work as a retailer/wholesaler for a brand - whom will be selling regularly on the forum. 

Kelvin


----------



## splaudiohz

subwoofery said:


> I believe that would be those that own a brand or work as a retailer/wholesaler for a brand - whom will be selling regularly on the forum.
> 
> Kelvin


Gotcha. That ties it together.


----------



## sirbOOm

DAT said:


> You know we are planing to have select dealers carry the line. If your shop is interested let me know, still working on finalizing the price sheets and such.


I'm going to talk to the owner at my shop. 

And I want one of those 3" wide bands so I don't have to use a tweeter!


----------



## Rishi S

Rishi S said:


> *I haven't had a chance to hear these Intimid8r midbass*.By looking at the specification it should be sound fine with any Ap driver crossed @300hz. Considering its hemp cone I would suggest you try the AR3.



Slight info *Melodic Acoustic Intimid8r/ Intimid8r* woofers are not designed OR built by audible physics/H-AUDIO

Attached is the Midbass Built by H-Audio.


----------



## Rishi S

And this


----------



## xwfalcon

oh know not another driver i woudnt mind getting my hands on ,
mmm i really like the look of the ebony what a beautiful driver ,im sure it sounds great to .


----------



## Rishi S

xwfalcon said:


> oh know not another driver i woudnt mind
> mmm i really like the look of the ebony what a beautiful driver ,im sure it sounds great to .


The AR 166 aka ebony has been in production since 1999  1st H-Audio/Hustler Audio Mid-bass made for car audio but at that time it had a steel basket.Diecast basket was utilized in ard 2004-2005


----------



## Catalyx

What are their RMS handling with a high pass filter?


----------



## Rishi S

Catalyx said:


> What are their RMS handling with a high pass filter?


both mid bass speakers have rms of 30watts (fullrange)

With high pass of 80 hz, perhaps 75 watts should be enough


----------



## piyush7243

Rishi S said:


> both mid bass speakers have rms of 30watts (fullrange)
> 
> With high pass of 80 hz, perhaps 75 watts should be enough


I see 2 midbass. One is ebony. The other one? 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rishi S

piyush7243 said:


> I see 2 midbass. One is ebony. The other one?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


H 6 MB with an alloy cone


----------



## piyush7243

Nice, the Ebony looks beautiful..


----------



## Catalyx

How does the AR3 compare to the NZ3? How do either one compare to the Hybrid Legatia L3SE in the midrange?


----------



## xwfalcon

I cant tell you how they compare to the HAT driver .

I have had both the NZ and now the AR in my car ,they are not installed properly (screwed to mdf ring blu tacked in different positions still playing with mounting positions) .Im using these drivers as a midrange in 3 way setup .

I have found both drivers to be very nice and didnt think it could get much better than the NZ in a 3 inch driver .

Then Rishi kindly sent me some ARs to try with my setup .

I have found i prefer the ARs with my setup so far .They seem to have more bottom end ,the drums and wind instruments seemed have more fullness and natural sound to me .I have them crossed @[email protected] as the [email protected] crossover i had set for NZ was hardly making the ARs move at all .

I think if i was not using a tweeter i might prefer the NZ ,but with my setup i am loving the ARs ,i have scan ilum tweets and scan rev midbass to make the other part of my 3 way if anyone is wondering .


----------



## bertholomey

Good feedback!


----------



## Catalyx

xwfalcon said:


> I think if i was not using a tweeter i might prefer the NZ ,but with my setup i am loving the ARs ,i have scan ilum tweets and scan rev midbass to make the other part of my 3 way if anyone is wondering .


Thanks for your feedback, I would be using them in a 3 way so it seems the AR is best for me.


----------



## dyceskynes

Thanks Dave for spending the time to help me decide which option to go with. I can't wait to try the AR3's.


----------



## cheebs

where's the price list for the AP drivers?


----------



## diyftw

Hi Dave,

I am planning on building enclosures soon to use the AR3 or RAM3. What size sealed box do you recommend? My initial calculations for a Qtc of 0.707 resulted in 0.23ltr sealed box but this sounds very small!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Rishi S said:


> Slight info *Melodic Acoustic Intimid8r/ Intimid8r* woofers are not designed OR built by audible physics/H-AUDIO
> 
> Attached is the Midbass Built by H-Audio.


Was it ever supposed to be a Melodic Acoustic driver? PM me if you don't want to talk about it here. I have a lot of unanswered questions about the recent changes with your company.


----------



## splaudiohz

No the 8" midbass or as Melodic Acoustic driver was a project of Mark and Dave, it was never part of H Audio / AP .

Dave and Mark had some disagreements, so not sure what is going to happen with the 8's. I know Dave still has some for sale, and trust me these are very nice midbass.

AP is still excellent speakers. From what I have been told some guys were happy with Mark as the US rep and others left or avoided him and AP because of his actions.


----------



## Rishi S

*H 12 Subwoofer*

I am enclosing Audible Physics' H12 Sq Subwoofer Spec Sheet for cabinet design
here.


----------



## piyush7243

Rishi S said:


> I am enclosing Audible Physics' H12 Sq Subwoofer Spec Sheet for cabinet design
> here.


And now u bring this out 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rishi S

piyush7243 said:


> And now u bring this out
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


ooops

didn't I tell you it was coming........:laugh:


----------



## mikechec9

splaudiohz said:


> No the 8" midbass or as Melodic Acoustic driver was a project of Mark and Dave, it was never part of H Audio / AP .
> 
> Dave and Mark had some disagreements, so not sure what is going to happen with the 8's. I know Dave still has some for sale, and trust me these are very nice midbass.


Peace

Just for clarification, Melodic Acoustic is Mark and has nothing to do with Dave. Indeed, Dat was involved w the Melodic Acoustic 8" venture, but they are still Melodic Acoustic/Mark's drivers, and-as stated-not under the umbrella of AP. 

Again, just to clarify.


----------



## Offroader5

*Re: H 12 Subwoofer*



Rishi S said:


> I am enclosing Audible Physics' H12 Sq Subwoofer Spec Sheet for cabinet design
> here.


And now a sub? Ahhhhh :surprised:

Only thing is, I run a 15. Will you bo doing a 15 also?


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Pricing on this 12?


----------



## piyush7243

Rishi S said:


> ooops
> 
> didn't I tell you it was coming........:laugh:


Chill, i had an idea

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rishi S

deeppinkdiver said:


> Pricing on this 12?


Soon


----------



## bose301s

What about pictures?


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Rishi S said:


> Soon


I cant send a paypal payment in the amount of $soon..lol.

Ball park?

Thanks either way, ill be patient. Is pricing for the 3" posted some where or could you PM me that?


----------



## Rishi S

deeppinkdiver said:


> I cant send a paypal payment in the amount of $soon..lol.
> 
> Ball park?
> 
> Thanks either way, ill be patient. Is pricing for the 3" posted some where or could you PM me that?



For 3 inch I suggest on the *N3AT* please view graph below.
N3AT will be available next month


----------



## Rishi S

bose301s said:


> What about pictures?


1st gen are very simple looking.I am waiting for new baskets to be delivered for new the batch.


----------



## Rishi S

*Re: H 12 Subwoofer*



Offroader5 said:


> And now a sub? Ahhhhh :surprised:
> 
> Only thing is, I run a 15. Will you bo doing a 15 also?


Sorry no 15s
I saw your thread.Nice build.Keep me posted


----------



## Guest

Rishi,

Very glad to learn your coming out with a subwoofer... I'm sure it will be superb like all your designs !


----------



## Rishi S

SQ_MDX said:


> Rishi,
> 
> Very glad to learn your coming out with a subwoofer... I'm sure it will be superb like all your designs !


Thanks J


----------



## piyush7243

Pics??


----------



## xwfalcon

Cool cant wait to try your 12inch sub when there ready .


----------



## win1

Just wondering is there going to be 8 and 10" subs also just getting a jump on it thanks again for your efforts in the car audio arena sir.


----------



## Rishi S

win1 said:


> Just wondering is there going to be 8 and 10" subs also just getting a jump on it thanks again for your efforts in the car audio arena sir.


I am so sorry but I wont be doing an 8 or 10 at the moment but I might consider it in the future. 

My focus right now is in the 2 inch neo full range driver I specially designed for car audio application.The Prototype is ready and the die cast basket is in production.Hopefully after receiving parts, I can finish the production in 60 days.

Please view specs below.


----------



## sirbOOm

Can this 2" driver be mounted on a dash firing up toward the window and sound nice?


----------



## Rishi S

sirbOOm said:


> Can this 2" driver be mounted on a dash firing up toward the window and sound nice?


It should sound fine


----------



## sirbOOm

So how would this be "better" than the ES-02 from CDT, out of curiosity. I kind of want to cut in a 2" neo driver into the dash of my Silverado to keep the speakers as far from as possible and have been looking at the ES-02.

And if it's great... well get it done already!


----------



## Rishi S

sirbOOm said:


> So how would this be "better" than the ES-02 from CDT, out of curiosity. I kind of want to cut in a 2" neo driver into the dash of my Silverado to keep the speakers as far from as possible and have been looking at the ES-02.
> 
> And if it's great... well get it done already!


I am not sure about cdt.I do know they make very nice drivers.I guess an audition would be appropriate.But, in order to do so, i need to get these finished 1st lol


----------



## karanbhatia

Hi Rishi

Finally got my set of RAM 3 and the AMT through Piyush 

Tried them both with and without a tweeter (L1 Pro R2) off a Audio Wave Aspire DST

Please excuse the weird looking pods 

I kinda shoehorned them in the pods made for the L3SE but planning for new ones once the drivers get some break in time on them

Really impressed with the sound right out of the box but the big ass dash hump is throwing up some nasty reflections.

What would you suggest for the RAM3 + AMT ? On Axis or slightly Off axis with the drivers facing the rear view mirror and angled upwards to clear the hump ?

I heard the RAM3 with the mid-bass and no tweeter or AMT and did feel the small hint of a whistle or a flute's airy sound missing on few songs. A blind test on a friend revealed no such issue 

Probably not telling him what the AMT is designed to do had something to with this observation 

Regards
Karan


----------



## Offroader5

Rishi S said:


> My focus right now is in the 2 inch neo full range driver I specially designed for car audio application.The Prototype is ready and the die cast basket is in production.Hopefully after receiving parts, I can finish the production in 60 days.
> 
> Please view specs below.


Ahh, so this is the one you were talking about. I'll be watching for these. The NZ3's are going to find themselves low in the kicks and these new 2" may fit nicely behind the OEM tweeter grille high in the doors to raise the stage if I find that I need it. Any idea on overall depth?


----------



## Rishi S

karanbhatia said:


> Hi Rishi
> 
> Finally got my set of RAM 3 and the AMT through Piyush
> 
> Tried them both with and without a tweeter (L1 Pro R2) off a Audio Wave Aspire DST
> 
> Please excuse the weird looking pods
> 
> I kinda shoehorned them in the pods made for the L3SE but planning for new ones once the drivers get some break in time on them
> 
> Really impressed with the sound right out of the box but the big ass dash hump is throwing up some nasty reflections.
> 
> What would you suggest for the RAM3 + AMT ? On Axis or slightly Off axis with the drivers facing the rear view mirror and angled upwards to clear the hump ?
> 
> I heard the RAM3 with the mid-bass and no tweeter or AMT and did feel the small hint of a whistle or a flute's airy sound missing on few songs. A blind test on a friend revealed no such issue
> 
> Probably not telling him what the AMT is designed to do had something to with this observation
> 
> Regards
> Karan



Hello Karan,

Are you using a dsp processor? Can you email me the rta response?


----------



## Rishi S

Offroader5 said:


> Ahh, so this is the one you were talking about. I'll be watching for these. The NZ3's are going to find themselves low in the kicks and these new 2" may fit nicely behind the OEM tweeter grille high in the doors to raise the stage if I find that I need it. Any idea on overall depth?


Depth roughly 2 to 2.5cm.If you are to utilize the 2inch, I dont think its necessary to use the nz3a.The 2inch can play 280hz and above.If you are to use this 2inch as a tweeter above 3000 or 6000 hz than i suggest to just utilize a tweeter directly


----------



## Rishi S

Frame Design for the Ram 2 A.


----------



## karanbhatia

Rishi S said:


> Hello Karan,
> 
> Are you using a dsp processor? Can you email me the rta response?



Hi Rishi

Currently using the P99RS but should have the Alpine H800 installed and setup by the weekend and will be using an optical input for the best results.

Unfortunately no RTA accessible at this time at my location but planning to have my own little RTA setup with the Dayton UMM-6 as soon as it is available.


I temporarily placed an old towel :blush: over the dash hump and though there was some attenuation over at the driver side but there was a definite difference to the male vocals. Before this the vocals seemed to be too concentrated and thick but there is a definite clarity to them now.

Really need to get the pods redone :mean:


----------



## Offroader5

Rishi S said:


> Frame Design for the Ram 2 A.


This 2" must be beastly, it takes 8 screws to hold it, but the 3" only has 4


----------



## Mindcrime

How can I get some AR's ? I would love to get a little more low end out of my pillars, right now I have the NzAT's, but I am always game to try something new


----------



## Rishi S

Mindcrime said:


> How can I get some AR's ? I would love to get a little more low end out of my pillars, right now I have the NzAT's, but I am always game to try something new



Nice work on the pilllar.


----------



## Mindcrime

Whats new Rishi!


----------



## Rishi S

Mindcrime said:


> Whats new Rishi!


Hi Dom,

congrats on the win and thank you very much for your support.
What's new? I did finish testing the MR 3.This will work great combined with an existing 2 way system.


----------



## Mindcrime

Very nice! Will this work well the the ambient transducer that the NZ uses?


----------



## Rishi S

Mindcrime said:


> Very nice! Will this work well the the ambient transducer that the NZ uses?



No, they won't be able to be used with the ATs. 

The Mr3 drivers are aimed to be combined with a 2 way set. price range maybe ard $70-80 a pair.

I have been working on an alloy entry level wide band.The PEI Dome caps arrived yesterday just waiting for the glue to dry.hopefully by this evening I can have a listen to them


----------



## piyush7243

Rishi S said:


> No, they won't be able to be used with the ATs.
> 
> The Mr3 drivers are aimed to be combined with a 2 way set. price range maybe ard $70-80 a pair.
> 
> I have been working on an alloy entry level wide band.The PEI Dome caps arrived yesterday just waiting for the glue to dry.hopefully by this evening I can have a listen to them


They look nice, any graphs or stats. cone material etc..


----------



## Rishi S

piyush7243 said:


> They look nice, any graphs or stats. cone material etc..


Hi Piyush,

MR 3 is a utilizing a paper cone (carbon reinforced) that's manufactured in the UK.

15 watts rms @ 4ohms
Fs = 106.55 Hz
Re = 3.20 ohms[dc]
Le = 21.73 uH
L2 = 229.85 uH
R2 = 2.36 ohms
Qt = 0.70
Qes = 0.91
Qms = 3.04
Mms = 2.95 grams
Rms = 0.650077 kg/s
Cms = 0.000757 m/N
Vas = 0.64 liters
Sd= 24.63 cm^2
Bl = 2.632781 Tm
ETA = 0.08 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 85.24 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 9.50 grams
Diameter= 5.60 cm


----------



## Mindcrime

Those look pretty nice, do you make those tweeters in that picture?


----------



## Rishi S

Mindcrime said:


> Those look pretty nice, do you make those tweeters in that picture?


No, I don't make tweeters.I have friends that do though.
I don't like the silk tweeter (in photo I posted) very much I prefer the alloy dome ones.

Honesty is the best poilicy:laugh:


----------



## Mindcrime

As a general rule, I prefer the smooth sound on soft domes vs. metal domes. However there are acceptions


----------



## Rishi S

Mindcrime said:


> As a general rule, I prefer the smooth sound on soft domes vs. metal domes. However there are acceptions



An alloy done right can be smooth too. Don't cross an alloy too low might cause fatigue ,sound harsh.But that depends on design and tweeter suspension 

Please view mid bass photo and graph below.I am still trying to improve it.


----------



## rexhenly

Any updates on the Ram 2 A or 12" sub?


----------



## Offroader5

So, what is the MR3 considered? Midrange, wideband?

Any more progress on the2"?


----------



## Rishi S

rexhenly said:


> Any updates on the Ram 2 A or 12" sub?


Still working on the 2 inch.Quite tied up with oem order from Japan.
12inch in production


Offroader5 said:


> So, what is the MR3 considered? Midrange, wideband?
> 
> Any more progress on the2"?


I would call it Mid Range thus M(id) R(ange) 3(inch)


----------



## Mindcrime

I cant wait to try out the 2" also very interested in testing the 6.5 midbass


----------



## Rishi S

Mindcrime said:


> I cant wait to try out the 2" also very interested in testing the 6.5 midbass


I still need time to improve the bump you will see in graph.Will still take time

Sharing The Emma results,Team Revealing Sound (Audible Physics Indonesian Distributor)










Winn Audio (Audible Physics Australian Distributor)


----------



## ErinH

Rishi S said:


> An alloy done right can be smooth too. Don't cross an alloy too low might cause fatigue ,sound harsh.But that depends on design and tweeter suspension
> 
> Please view mid bass photo and graph below.I am still trying to improve it.


It would help a lot if you could provide off-axis measurements. Single on-axis measurements don't tell the story like a set of on and off axis measurements do.


----------



## Rishi S

bikinpunk said:


> It would help a lot if you could provide off-axis measurements. Single on-axis measurements don't tell the story like a set of on and off axis measurements do.



you need off axis measurement in car,anechoic chamber or just open environment?

remind you each and every environment will have different measurements.

Honestly,I am never worried about off axis response of a mid-bass(in car) since I never use them above 500hz.Call me weird but its just what I believe in


----------



## Rusty

where and when can we order the 2" full rangers?


----------



## piyush7243

Rusty said:


> where and when can we order the 2" full rangers?


They are still not out 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rusty

is there an ETA on them? later than sooner?


----------



## Offroader5

Hey Rishi, how do you think the new 2" would work for a center channel sound bar for home theater? Say...4 to 5 in an array.


----------



## Rishi S

Sorry for my late reply, slightly tied up with work. 



Rusty said:


> is there an ETA on them? later than sooner?


we have started production.We keep you updated



Offroader5 said:


> Hey Rishi, how do you think the new 2" would work for a center channel sound bar for home theater? Say...4 to 5 in an array.


It could work depending on the size of the room and the listening distance.Honestly, I would suggest 3/4" for home theater center.

@ Piyush, your speakers have been shipped via TNT let me know once you receive them.Will email you tracking number


----------



## Offroader5

Rishi S said:


> It could work depending on the size of the room and the listening distance.Honestly, I would suggest 3/4" for home theater center.


I assume that's three 4" and not 3/4" as in tweeters?


----------



## Rusty

noice. Im looking forward to the 2" full rangers


----------



## Rishi S

Offroader5 said:


> I assume that's three 4" and not 3/4" as in tweeters?


Pardon me.I meant 3 or 4 inch depending on distance , room size and your main monitor speaker size.



Rusty said:


> noice. Im looking forward to the 2" full rangers


Thank you for your patience


----------



## piyush7243

Rishi S said:


> @ Piyush, your speakers have been shipped via TNT let me know once you receive them.Will email you tracking number


Thanks a lot Rishi, i would be waiting for them..


----------



## AUDIO_GOD

Rishi S said:


> No, they won't be able to be used with the ATs.
> 
> The Mr3 drivers are aimed to be combined with a 2 way set. price range maybe ard $70-80 a pair.
> 
> I have been working on an alloy entry level wide band.The PEI Dome caps arrived yesterday just waiting for the glue to dry.hopefully by this evening I can have a listen to them


When will the MR3 drivers be available???


----------



## Rishi S

AUDIO_GOD said:


> When will the MR3 drivers be available???


AR 3 and MR 3 are available


----------



## Golden Ear

Where?


----------



## Rishi S

Golden Ear said:


> Where?


Through the website.

International shipping of one pair to different locations is extremely high.One solution is if you can have group of at least 6 or more than I can have it sent to one location. this is much easier and efficient


----------



## AUDIO_GOD

Rishi S said:


> Through the website.
> 
> International shipping of one pair to different locations is extremely high.One solution is if you can have group of at least 6 or more than I can have it sent to one location. this is much easier and efficient


 couldn't find the AR or MR3 on the site


----------



## Rusty

which website? audible physics doesnt show a shop link


----------



## Rishi S

AUDIO_GOD said:


> couldn't find the AR or MR3 on the site


So sorry must have forgot to update the data.I will look into it at once



Rusty said:


> which website? audible physics doesnt show a shop link


We don't have a shop link.usually just based on enquiry.But its a good idea.I will consider to add shop


----------



## AUDIO_GOD

Rishi S said:


> So sorry must have forgot to update the data.I will look into it at once
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have a shop link.usually just based on enquiry.But its a good idea.I will consider to add shop


so do you sell any product???


----------



## Rishi S

AUDIO_GOD said:


> so do you sell any product???


What do you mean any product?

I am the manufacturer of audible physics,So I offer only audible physics products:laugh:


----------



## AUDIO_GOD

Rishi S said:


> What do you mean any product?
> 
> I am the manufacturer of audible physics,So I offer only audible physics products:laugh:


ok so how do i purchase said product from you i have customers interested in some 2 or 3 inch wideband drivers


----------



## bigfastmike

Just thought I'd post how I used my nz3's for nationals this year. Won 2nd in USACI mod sq+ and 3rd in extreme. Did it with budget massive nano amps even.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

That is an odd looking set up. Cool though, obviously sounds pretty good. Congrats on placing so well!


----------



## bigfastmike

Yeah. I use mirage omnidirectional speakers in both systems at home. Love em. Thought I'd use a couple tops off small bookshelf speakers and mod them for my install. The nz3 I have been using all season fit right in. The amt just needed a plexi mount and small led to go with rest of my build. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rishi S

bigfastmike said:


> Just thought I'd post how I used my nz3's for nationals this year. Won 2nd in USACI mod sq+ and 3rd in extreme. Did it with budget massive nano amps even.


That's very good news,congratulations.I really appreciate your support


----------



## bigfastmike

Still a lot of fans of AP around. 
I hope to use the newer RAM drivers if possible in my rebuild. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rishi S

bigfastmike said:


> Still a lot of fans of AP around.
> I hope to use the newer RAM drivers if possible in my rebuild.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


To show my appreciation, I am honestly considering to sponsor/gift the winners, with the new Ar 3 A drivers.It will also give you guys a chance to audition and review them.


----------



## bigfastmike

Rishi S said:


> Just to show my appreciation I am honestly considering to sponsor/gift the winners with the new Ar 3 A drivers.it will give you guys a chance to audition and review them.




Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rishi S

So we have papasin , mindcrime and bigfastmike am I missing anyone?if there is anyone I left out please post here or pm me , so I can prepare the drivers to be sent asap.please view driver photo and data sheet


----------



## piyush7243

Rishi S said:


> So we have papasin , mindcrime and bigfastmike am I missing anyone?if there is anyone I left out please post here or pm me , so I can prepare the drivers to be sent asap.please view driver photo and data sheet


 What about me?  The driver looks nice. How much different from RAM. Graph looks very close

Sent from my Find 5


----------



## Rishi S

piyush7243 said:


> What about me?  The driver looks nice. How much different from RAM. Graph looks very close
> 
> Sent from my Find 5



Yours will be sent out on Monday together with Steves


----------



## Mindcrime

That is awesome! There is another competitor here that is using AP here as well. Doing very well too


----------



## Mindcrime

Thank you very much Rishi!


----------



## Rishi S

Mindcrime said:


> That is awesome! There is another competitor here that is using AP here as well. Doing very well too


Ok will add one more set.Please let me know if there is anyone else?



Mindcrime said:


> Thank you very much Rishi!


No, please don't thank me.I should be thanking you guys for trusting and giving Audible Physics a chance


----------



## piyush7243

Rishi S said:


> Yours will be sent out on Monday together with Steves


Wow!!!. Looking forward to it. 

Sent from my Find 5


----------



## Rishi S

Ram 2 A Dust Cap Process


----------



## bigfastmike

Thanks a ton! I'm excited. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kevin K

I'd like more info on the NZ3 per the picture above


----------



## strakele

Keep it up Rishi! I won finals with the NZ3s. Good stuff!


----------



## Rishi S

strakele said:


> Keep it up Rishi! I won finals with the NZ3s. Good stuff!



Will add a set for you


----------



## Rishi S

Kevin K said:


> I'd like more info on the NZ3 per the picture above


Sure 


@papasin

Richard,Total of 5 sets to be sent to you


----------



## strakele

Rishi S said:


> Will add a set for you


Wow, thanks! Perfect timing since I'm just about to be working on my midrange install.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Rishi, Im wanting to try either the 2 or 3" per our email conversations once these are ready. Dust caps look very sexy! Is that tooled up for a stamp process?


----------



## Mindcrime

strakele said:


> Wow, thanks! Perfect timing since I'm just about to be working on my midrange install.


Rishi is doing things right!  now we need to help him get to the top


----------



## Weightless

Rishi,

Do you know when the 2" will be available and what the cost will be? 

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Offroader5

So how do the AR3A drivers compare to the NZ3's? I just finally got my NZ's tuned to sound good. Would I hear a difference between the NZ's and the AR3A?


----------



## Rishi S

deeppinkdiver said:


> Rishi, Im wanting to try either the 2 or 3" per our email conversations once these are ready. Dust caps look very sexy! Is that tooled up for a stamp process?





Weightless said:


> Rishi,
> 
> Do you know when the 2" will be available and what the cost will be?
> 
> Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk 2



the 2 inch is almost ready.I just had some issues with the voice coils that were sent to me.There fore i decided to wind the coils myself.Sorry for the delay.Cone and Cap both use Metal stamping process.


----------



## Rishi S

Weightless said:


> Rishi,
> 
> Do you know when the 2" will be available and what the cost will be?
> 
> Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk 2





Mindcrime said:


> Rishi is doing things right!  now we need to help him get to the top


Thank you Dom.I appreciate the support


----------



## DonH

Very Nice of you Rishi! i wish i was in the position to allot a set of new products we will be releasing but im not  

Might have to purchase some AP fro my personal truck


----------



## Rishi S

strakele said:


> Wow, thanks! Perfect timing since I'm just about to be working on my midrange install.


I hope you will like these.

Guys,I will be shipping the drivers on Monday.


----------



## Rishi S

DonH said:


> Very Nice of you Rishi! i wish i was in the position to allot a set of new products we will be releasing but im not
> 
> Might have to purchase some AP fro my personal truck



You guys produce excellent products and everyone knows that


----------



## Rishi S

Offroader5 said:


> So how do the AR3A drivers compare to the NZ3's? I just finally got my NZ's tuned to sound good. Would I hear a difference between the NZ's and the AR3A?



Ar3 has more weight in the lower mid-range.


----------



## Offroader5

Rishi S said:


> Ar3 has more weight in the lower mid-range.


Does this mean it would blend better with a midbass set fairly low on it's low pass?


----------



## Rishi S

Offroader5 said:


> Does this mean it would blend better with a midbass set fairly low on it's low pass?


what midbass are you running ?


----------



## Rishi S

Offroader5 said:


> Does this mean it would blend better with a midbass set fairly low on it's low pass?


which midbass are you running ?


----------



## bigfastmike

Just from my experience...
I've used Dayton 8in, Morel 9in and finally settled on jl zr800 midbass due to the low midbass impact and power handling. The nx3 can blend with about anything I think. I compete in sq+ which is sq and Spl combined. The nz3 can actually keep up well even at higher volume (within reason) which is another reason they are so impressive. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rishi S

Ar 3s packed and will be shipping out to Papasin on Monday latest by Tuesday.


----------



## Mindcrime

Rishi S said:


> Ar 3s packed and will be shipping out to Papasin on Monday latest by Tuesday.


Outstanding! Team AP bigger amd better than ever!


----------



## Rishi S

Mindcrime said:


> Outstanding! Team AP bigger amd better than ever!


I like the sound of that


----------



## piyush7243

Rishi S said:


> I like the sound of that




Sent from my Find 5


----------



## Mindcrime

Rishi,
Sent you an email about some other drivers, and let me know if you would like me to start the other project we discussed on the phone


----------



## cheebs

So anyone gonna give me a good deal on the drivers you are taking out?


----------



## Rishi S

Mindcrime said:


> Rishi,
> Sent you an email about some other drivers, and let me know if you would like me to start the other project we discussed on the phone


I will email you the details.


----------



## Rishi S

cheebs said:


> So anyone gonna give me a good deal on the drivers you are taking out?


Sure will Join the team:laugh:


----------



## Offroader5

Rishi S said:


> which midbass are you running ?


Intimid8rs



bigfastmike said:


> Just from my experience...
> I've used Dayton 8in, Morel 9in and finally settled on jl zr800 midbass due to the low midbass impact and power handling. The nx3 can blend with about anything I think. I compete in sq+ which is sq and Spl combined. The nz3 can actually keep up well even at higher volume (within reason) which is another reason they are so impressive.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Maybe it's just that I simply have a lot of tweaking to do still. I've been tuning almost every night for a week or so...the hours are adding up  I haven't installed the NZ's into the kicks, so I have yet to give them the 1 liter that Rishi has suggested. Right now they are in about .6-.7 liters in my makeshift pods attached to the kicks for temporary use and aiming.

The system sounds very good, but I still need to tune out some "ear piercing" mid to high frequncies that just make you reach to lower the volume knob...I need to figure out where to make the adjustments. I hear it most in the higher pitched female voices.


----------



## Offroader5

Oh and BTW Rishi...

I was at a local get together recently where someone told me I should bridge one of my 4 channel amps for the NZ3's. I went 

The PPI amps I am using are rated at 400 per channel when bridged and as far as I've read/heard, these amps put out rated power. Question is, if I don't go below 250-300hz...will they handle it? I know I can turn the level down for those channels through the DSP, but right now they get a reasonable 140 per channel in 4 channel and I haven't needed to adjust their levels in the DSP using that power. Think it would be worth a try? Or will the NZ's implode


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Offroader5 said:


> Intimid8rs
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just that I simply have a lot of tweaking to do still. I've been tuning almost every night for a week or so...the hours are adding up  I haven't installed the NZ's into the kicks, so I have yet to give them the 1 liter that Rishi has suggested. Right now they are in about .6-.7 liters in my makeshift pods attached to the kicks for temporary use and aiming.
> 
> The system sounds very good, but I still need to tune out some "ear piercing" mid to high frequncies that just make you reach to lower the volume knob...I need to figure out where to make the adjustments. I hear it most in the higher pitched female voices.


Try around 7khz. Sounds like you have some siblance issues caused by a harmonic off the upper female vocals.


----------



## JVD240

NZ3A and H 6 MB on their way to me for a friend's Ram install. Pretty excited to hear this stuff!


----------



## Rishi S

Offroader5 said:


> Oh and BTW Rishi...
> 
> I was at a local get together recently where someone told me I should bridge one of my 4 channel amps for the NZ3's. I went
> 
> The PPI amps I am using are rated at 400 per channel when bridged and as far as I've read/heard, these amps put out rated power. Question is, if I don't go below 250-300hz...will they handle it? I know I can turn the level down for those channels through the DSP, but right now they get a reasonable 140 per channel in 4 channel and I haven't needed to adjust their levels in the DSP using that power. Think it would be worth a try? Or will the NZ's implode


I don't think bridging is a good idea.But you can try 300 hz above should be able to handle it for a while until they blow up:laugh:




JVD240 said:


> NZ3A and H 6 MB on their way to me for a friend's Ram install. Pretty excited to hear this stuff!


I will email you tracking number


----------



## Mindcrime

Rishi S said:


> I don't think bridging is a good idea.But you can try 300 hz above should be able to handle it for a while until they blow up:laugh:


Ouch! Lol


----------



## Rishi S

maybe I should work on a low sens 3 inch driver (midwoofer) for those who like high power


----------



## Mindcrime

Power crazy!


----------



## Offroader5

Well, they seem to have plenty of volume and strength with the 140 they get now...just thought I would ask since more power is almost always better and I had the extra amp/channels


----------



## Mindcrime

I predict the AP Team, is going to have a great 2014 season. I have a feeling there are some good things happening soon


----------



## Leonaudio

I have four years of working together in the field of OEM with Mr. Rishi S and so far he is honest and trustworthy


----------



## strakele

Offroader5 said:


> Oh and BTW Rishi...
> 
> I was at a local get together recently where someone told me I should bridge one of my 4 channel amps for the NZ3's. I went
> 
> The PPI amps I am using are rated at 400 per channel when bridged and as far as I've read/heard, these amps put out rated power. Question is, if I don't go below 250-300hz...will they handle it? I know I can turn the level down for those channels through the DSP, but right now they get a reasonable 140 per channel in 4 channel and I haven't needed to adjust their levels in the DSP using that power. Think it would be worth a try? Or will the NZ's implode


I had a bridged Mosconi 120.4 (350w or so) on my NZ3s at finals last year. They were crossed at 350 or 400. Power is good


----------



## ErinH

Mindcrime said:


> Power crazy!


only because it has to have it to match SPL of other drivers that aren't low sensitivity. 

Rishi, why would you make a driver with lower sensitivity just to people have to throw more power at it to match the output of other drivers with 87-90dB 2.83v/1m sensitivity? This seems odd to me.


----------



## strakele

I would have to agree with Erin on this one. I'm on my third set of 3.5" speakers that you have designed, Rishi. Each one has had higher sensitivity than the last, and each one has been an improvement in dynamics and snap. I'd say keep pushing for higher efficiency.


----------



## Offroader5

With so much talk about competing, I think I need to get my kicks done and read up on the classes & rules to see where I would fall or need to be. Didn't think I'd ever want to compete, but this thing is sounding better and better every day I put into the tuning.

Rishi, any plans for an AP 8" midbass that could take some power? Not that I dislike my Intimid8rs...but I always like to try new things.


----------



## Velozity

I couldn't imagine needing to run these at any power higher than 250w. They are crazy loud in my install at ~200w. For you guys that are running up to 300w, are they in sealed enclosures?


----------



## Golden Ear

I have my Nz3s in sealed dash pods being fed by 150 watts each from an Hd600/4 and it's perfect. Plenty of power and plenty of sound.


----------



## Rishi S

bikinpunk said:


> only because it has to have it to match SPL of other drivers that aren't low sensitivity.
> 
> Rishi, why would you make a driver with lower sensitivity just to people have to throw more power at it to match the output of other drivers with 87-90dB 2.83v/1m sensitivity? This seems odd to me.


True it wont be a good option.



strakele said:


> I would have to agree with Erin on this one. I'm on my third set of 3.5" speakers that you have designed, Rishi. Each one has had higher sensitivity than the last, and each one has been an improvement in dynamics and snap. I'd say keep pushing for higher efficiency.


Which driver are you using now ?


----------



## Rishi S

Golden Ear said:


> I have my Nz3s in sealed dash pods being fed by 150 watts each from an Hd600/4 and it's perfect. Plenty of power and plenty of sound.


This pod is really nice.I like the way the ats are attached


----------



## jp88

Rishi S is your company still associated with DAT?


----------



## Mindcrime

Offroader5, when you are ready to compete let me know. Team AP Arizona can help you get ready


----------



## Rishi S

jp88 said:


> Rishi S is your company still associated with DAT?


I am sorry to say that we are not associated with DAT.


----------



## Rishi S

Mindcrime said:


> Offroader5, when you are ready to compete let me know. Team AP Arizona can help you get ready


@ mindcrime 

You are really serious about getting this team going aren't you ?


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Anyone near Ohio runnin AP? Im thinking of competeting this next year and have been out of it forever. Where should I read up on rules and regulations?


----------



## Golden Ear

Rishi S said:


> This pod is really nice.I like the way the ats are attached


Thanks. Me too. I think Bing and Joey did a great job.


----------



## Mindcrime

Rishi S said:


> @ mindcrime
> 
> You are really serious about getting this team going aren't you ?


 just doing my part for AP, and SQ competitions


----------



## bigfastmike

Mindcrime said:


> just doing my part for AP, and SQ competitions


:thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chefhow

I just wanted to put it out there that everyone should feel comfortable dealing with Rishi. He is extremely accessible and very responsive to your needs and a great communicator.


----------



## Rishi S

chefhow said:


> I just wanted to put it out there that everyone should feel comfortable dealing with Rishi. He is extremely accessible and very responsive to your needs and a great communicator.



Thank you Howard and Leon Audio for the kind words


----------



## jp88

Rishi S said:


> I am sorry to say that we are not associated with DAT.


That seems to be a strangely worded answer.


----------



## Rishi S

jp88 said:


> That seems to be a strangely worded answer.


Really Than how would you want the answer to be?


----------



## Mindcrime

jp88 said:


> That seems to be a strangely worded answer.


Seems pretty clear to me


----------



## pcabinatan

Team AP is going to dominate SQL in Arizona


----------



## Mindcrime

pcabinatan said:


> Team AP is going to dominate SQL in Arizona


Yes Sir!


----------



## Mindcrime

Ok gang, I have started a new thread for Audible Physics conversations. Please use the new thread for AP info.


----------



## bertholomey

Mindcrime said:


> Ok gang, I have started a new thread for Audible Physics conversations. Please use the new thread for AP info.


Thanks mindcrime.


----------



## kandroid

Dear Mr. Rishi,

I am running Focal 165V30 2-way components speakers (midbass in door and tweeter in the A Panel) for my front stage with morel ultimo subwoofer in the boot. The front stage is powered by a 4-channel amplifier and the morel subwoofer with a mono amplifier.
Since my head unit only supports for 3-way active (including subwoofer) I am not able to add a midrange without running a passive crossover.
I am not interested in investing in a DSP to go 4-way active with a midrange upfront.

Will RAM3 or any other of your midrange speakers offset this problem by replacing the tweeter in my setup so that I can go a little lower on the crossover for my midbass to lift my soundstage without compromising on the higher frequency bandwidth.
My car provides for a pair of 4 inch speakers at the far corners of the dashboard.

I prefer to like my music staged a little high and in the center of the dashboard instead of the in face kind of staging.

Would going on-axis with your midrange as you suggest defeat the imaging I prefer.


----------



## Rishi S

kandroid said:


> Dear Mr. Rishi,
> 
> I am running Focal 165V30 2-way components speakers (midbass in door and tweeter in the A Panel) for my front stage with morel ultimo subwoofer in the boot. The front stage is powered by a 4-channel amplifier and the morel subwoofer with a mono amplifier.
> Since my head unit only supports for 3-way active (including subwoofer) I am not able to add a midrange without running a passive crossover.
> I am not interested in investing in a DSP to go 4-way active with a midrange upfront.
> 
> Will RAM3 or any other of your midrange speakers offset this problem by replacing the tweeter in my setup so that I can go a little lower on the crossover for my midbass to lift my soundstage without compromising on the higher frequency bandwidth.
> My car provides for a pair of 4 inch speakers at the far corners of the dashboard.
> 
> I prefer to like my music staged a little high and in the center of the dashboard instead of the in face kind of staging.
> 
> Would going on-axis with your midrange as you suggest defeat the imaging I prefer.


I don't think it would be a problem. Using A pillar location and placing rams or nzs on axis should sound nice. Who is doing your install in India?if you miss some air than you could ask your installer to construct a simple 6db xover


----------



## kandroid

Rishi S said:


> I don't think it would be a problem. Using A pillar location and placing rams or nzs on axis should sound nice. Who is doing your install in India?if you miss some air than you could ask your installer to construct a simple 6db xover


Thanks Mr. Rishi for your prompt reply. My install is being in done in Chennai in a place called Speedfreaks. Piyush is aware of the progress. Actually I have had the liberty of auditioning the RAM3 in a friends car recently. It has replaced a pair of Morel CDM88 midrange in his car.

I realy did not get your point of the 6db crossover. Could you elaborate on it.


----------



## Rishi S

kandroid said:


> Thanks Mr. Rishi for your prompt reply. My install is being in done in Chennai in a place called Speedfreaks. Piyush is aware of the progress. Actually I have had the liberty of auditioning the RAM3 in a friends car recently. It has replaced a pair of Morel CDM88 midrange in his car.
> 
> I realy did not get your point of the 6db crossover. Could you elaborate on it.


pm sent


----------



## splaudiohz

Yeah Dave, left this forum and has his own line of speakers coming out. Pretty damn impressive from what I've heard....

Good job Rishi and Team AP.


----------



## JVD240

splaudiohz said:


> Yeah Dave, left this forum and has his own line of speakers coming out. Pretty damn impressive from what I've heard....
> 
> Good Rishi and Team AP.


Are you just having a conversation with yourself? Lol.


----------



## Mindcrime

JVD240 said:


> Are you just having a conversation with yourself? Lol.


Lol :laugh: wondering about that myself


----------



## AUDIO_GOD

me too still waiting for samples


----------



## piyush7243

Check this 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...hysics-team-product-information-new-post.html

Sent from my Find 5 using Tapatalk


----------

